
U.S. in UFO Race with China, Russia, Former Senate Majority Leader Suggests - mgaffney
https://www.newsweek.com/ufo-2019-harry-reid-china-russia-senate-unexplained-aerial-phenomena-1349256
======
masonic
Harry Reid, unsurprisingly.

